

Apple tried to murder FireWire--and failed. For now. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/13/firewire-its-baaaaaaaaaaaack/

======
bjelkeman-again
More disturbing is that we have found several firewire disks unreliable with
Mac OS X recently, gradually freezing applications which are running to the
point where the OS is unusable.

Happens on Seagate FreeAgent Desk for Mac and some no-name disk, and a small
portable large brand disk (can't remember the mfg right now), leading me to
think it is a firmware problem in the firewire disks. Oh well.

------
dgreensp
All of this talk hinges on the premise that shipping computers without
FireWire is some kind of visionary move for Apple, part of their legendary
forward-looking philosophy. Now they're shipping a machine _with_ FireWire.
Heavens. Surely this is some sort of meta-visionary move.

------
jarrodtaylor
Apple didn't try to kill FireWire. They didn't see the need for it on their
non-pro line. The new 13-inch model is a Pro now, so it gets FireWire.

------
cubicle67
Actual title: "FireWire: It’s Baaaaaaaaaaaack!"

